# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Christopher Hitchens on Stieg Larsson

## NYCFred

Vanity Fair Article

----------


## Eve

Chris Hitchens is dying.  I am shocked.

----------


## marybeth

His piece in last months VF was about his cancer.  He is a great writer.

----------


## Eve

That is where I saw it.

----------


## Eve

I am reading the Girl with the Dragon Tatoo on all of your recommendation.  I have to lock it in the bathroom at night so I can sleep.  Cant put it down.

----------


## amyb

You are describing a symptom that hit many online posters the past year or so.ENJOY.....

----------


## Eve

I feel like I am behind the eight ball

----------


## KevinS

Eve,

I can appreciate your locking the book in the bathroom. Knowing that the end, forever, was in sight, I rationed myself to limited readings of Hornet's Nest.

You're lucky that you found the books late.  Some of us had to wait for months between books.  Following Toni's excellent lead, I chose to acquire Hornet's Nest out of the UK, rather than wait for months and months between the second and third books.

----------


## amyb

And lucky me, I had a friend in Kentucky loan me her UK copy so I could get my fix!

----------


## rivertrash

> Chris Hitchens is dying.  I am shocked.



He's dying, but he isn't giving up his beliefs:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100920/...itchens_cancer

----------


## Eve

Little late for that now.  And a belief is a belief

----------


## marybeth

and I doubt he takes his atheism any less seriously than any other person does their own faith...

----------


## rivertrash

It is said that when Voltaire was on his death bed a priest asked him to renounce Satan.  Voltaire replied, "Now, now my good man, this is no time for making enemies."

----------


## marybeth

Good one!

----------


## amyb

That Voltaire was a pip!

----------

